# Lumapower IncenDio



## Phaserburn (Apr 1, 2008)

Just got it tonight. Initial impressions:

So far, I think this light is very good, and delivers what Lumapower says it does. I'm not a Luma-fan, and this is my first light from them.

Tint on the warmer side. Very shallow textured reflector, but the beam throws decently for such a small light. Good beam quality for a Cree emitter, halo is pretty subdued; you have to look for it. Spill has no artifacts to speak of, and there is a slight ring outside of the spill area; again, nothing you'd see or notice in real use.

The 3 output levels are good, with good space between them. The low for me is at the right level; I don't like 2 lumens. Its not too bright either, so I'm happy where it is.

Power draw on Primary 123:
Hi - 670ma
Med - 190ma
Low - 50ma

So, runtime of 2hrs on high is probably close to correct. I would think around 7hrs on med and 28hrs on low, approximately. I don't see an PWM flicker on any level.

Power draw on AW R123 (4.15V):
Hi - 530ma
Med - 170ma
Low - 50ma

Power draw on partially drained AW R123 (3.85V):
Hi - 650ma
Med - 180ma
Low - 50ma

Seems current regulation is indeed in effect here. High on R123 seemed a little brighter, but not alot.

Fit and finish are good, and the light is attractive. The head is removeable to expose the led (candlemode possible), and the battery tube comes apart beneath the light engine, not at the tail (thus preventing the clip from having to be rubbed against the light ala the Microstream/LOD). Gold positive contact inside, and spring in the tail. The light is definitely even lighter in weight than you'd expect. Speaking of the tail, it does tailstand, but only when the light is on! When off, the button (GID; GID ring inside reflector too) protrudes slightly and it wobbles. When on, it stands firmly; nicely done there. Not crazy about the clip, and it doesn't remove. But, that's personal preference on my part. Clip functions well with head down.

I like this light, and can see myself carrying it. The UI is simple as advertised. After you click through on a power level, an extremely minor flicker happens to let you know the level is now locked in; you might have to look for it. No strobe/SOS/random banjo music or moon phases; yay!

The holster is a bit too heavy duty for me and a bit large; way more than a typical Fenix quality one. It has a strap over the top, which makes quick retrieval difficult, but that's the design. Probably won't use it myself. Extra orings included.


----------



## regulator (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Sounds like a very nice light with very good balance of features for the size. I look forward to receiving mine.

Does the low mode appear brighter or the same when using the RCR123?


----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you for the review, Phaserburn.

:twothumbs

_


----------



## RdlyLite (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow... That was some fast shipping! Good write up. I am anxiously awaiting mine... I just finished pulling the trigger on an incendio as well. I added the Dmini Q5 to hopefully have the only two lights I will need on my night hikes/walks for a good time to come. :thinking: I destroyed my original D-mini. Dont ask how... :mecry:


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 2, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> No strobe/SOS/random banjo music or moon phases; yay!





Anyway, thanks for the review!
I will take an IncenDio for me too! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 2, 2008)

RdlyLite said:


> ... Dont ask how... :mecry:



Oh man... I respect it´s death, but I gotta know how...

HOW ?


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 2, 2008)

Phaserburn, thanks for your very convincing first impressions. After reading them I sent a Paypal to Ricky:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2143257#post2143257


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent work! Glad to hear that you're enjoying your InceDio. 

We posted new pics yesterday.

http://batteryjunction.com/incendio.html


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Phaserburn. Nicely done.


----------



## Thujone (Apr 2, 2008)

Great review! Thanks for putting the time into it. Sounds like you might be a Luma-fan now


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice review Phaserburn. :thumbsup: 

You don't see many tailstanding forward clickies. I'm tempted to pick one up, but am trying to resist the urge to pick up too many 1xCR123A lights (I find I'm sticking with carrying mainly 1AA these days) ...


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 2, 2008)

looks pretty nice hopefully they come up with a better name.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 2, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Nice review Phaserburn. :thumbsup:
> 
> You don't see many tailstanding forward clickies. I'm tempted to pick one up, but am trying to resist the urge to pick up too many 1xCR123A lights (I find I'm sticking with carrying mainly 1AA these days) ...


 
Thanks, guys. Yeah, the clickie is done nicely; sticks out a wee bit for feel and useability, then stays inside enough for firm tailstand when latched on. Nice placement, if you ask me.

You know what they say about resistance... But do keep trying to hold off; it will feel that much sweeter when you do ultimately cave and get this light.



Don't know about being a Luma-fan, but I do like this light. I really like that it has more respectable runtime while maintaining all functionality you'd want in an EDC.

A few more observations:

BTW, threads were smooth and lubed. Glass and reflector clear/clean. Led not _perfectly_ centered, but nothing that affects beamquality. I saw a few comments on the dimensions of this light, with the head and tail being smaller, etc. The IncenDio is a uniform diameter, with the two bands of knurling being a tiny bit wider, like grips. The head and tail have a small taper at the very ends; it looks nice. The knurling isn't super grippy, but it's not horrible. The clip does anti-roll duty well. The printing on the side is especially crisp; not sure how it was done. Underneath the word IncenDio (which I kind of like for a flashlight), are the words, "Lumapower digital EDC flashlight" in very tiny yet clear print, and a serial number. The stainless ring around the clickie button is a nice touch. The knurling section near the head on my light has a couple of small areas where the anodize seems worn or not perfect right at the very edge where the knurling section joins the head. Bare AL is visible if you look very closely. Bummer. Curious to know if anyone else's light is like that. The knurling on the back section isn't exactly the same size as the front section; meaning, the diamonds themselves. Very hard to notice, but I am scrutinizing. A "regular" person wouldn't see it.


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 2, 2008)

Very good review!
Can you post some pics ?

I mean... lots of pics ?


----------



## lumapower (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Phaserburn,

Thank you very much for details review. 

Best regards,

Ricky - Lumapower CS


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review Phaserburn. I'm seriously contemplating grabbing one of these.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2008)

Regarding the posts about the name; I would just like to point out:
Surefire
Ultrafire
Trustfire
etc


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 2, 2008)

MattK said:


> Regarding the posts about the name; I would just like to point out:
> Surefire
> Ultrafire
> Trustfire
> etc


 
"IncenDio" doesn't bother me. I mean it's supposed to be powerful, bright and intense, right? A little poetic license, then. 

I'll stand by my pick of "The Detonator" 1 x CR123a extension tube as the worst flashlight related marketing gaffe.  (Looked to be a nice piece of equipment, actually.)


----------



## EVOeight (Apr 2, 2008)

Ordered mine a couple of days ago, can't wait until it arrives. I just have to give you props for making a light WITHOUT the strobe and SOS! Those features ruin so many flashlights that would otherwise be great. Thank you for just making three levels with memory! Perfect!


----------



## gunga (Apr 2, 2008)

Great review! I hope to add mine to the fray once I receive it. Looks like a great little light!

:candle:


----------



## Bernie O (Apr 2, 2008)

Please help the very uninformed.

Is power draw on primary 123 the same as "forward current with CR123A " ?

If so, does the high number in the actual test mean the light is brighter? The flashlight is not doing as well as the maker intended. 

Manufacturer spec. says "450mah forward current with CR123A outputs 130 lumens"

I guess I just want to know if this is bad.

Bernie O


----------



## regulator (Apr 2, 2008)

I believe the 450mA number is what is seen at the LED. The drive current measured from the 3 volt CR123 cell (in the review) is what is needed by the circuit to get the 450mA and proper voltage (3.2 to 3.6 volts) required by the LED. So the 670mA current draw from the battery seems accurate. 

I like the drive levels that were choosen. The high level is just about the highest you would want to use (IMO) in a small light to avoid the law of diminishing returns. You start loosing efficiency without much gain in brightness - great job Lumapower.


----------



## LG&M (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice review, Thanks. I am now that much closer to getting this light.
I haven't got a single cell CR123 in over a month so I'm due.


----------



## RdlyLite (Apr 2, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Oh man... I respect it´s death, but I gotta know how...
> 
> HOW ?


 
It happened in 'stages'... One more thing, it was my edc at work... Lets just leave it at that. :mecry: 

But soon my HAIII Dmini with Q5 will be here!


----------



## Marlite (Apr 2, 2008)

Phaserburn, first out and not a Lumapower fan so that adds to your fair observations (scrutiny). Your recap was a mini review. 

Wow, do so many really hate clicking past the dreaded duo of SOS and Strobe? 

3 well spaced modes is great and tailstand with long runtime makes it an ideal emergency light as well as EDC. Will replace my NDI.

Is an Incendio burn as bad as a Phaserburn?:goodjob:


----------



## RdlyLite (Apr 3, 2008)

For those that want pictures NOW. lol.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2143407#post2143407

Pay special attention to the photo second from the last and forth from the last! He is teasing us!


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 3, 2008)

Tottally! 

Looks like a great light, huh ?


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Apr 3, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Tottally!
> 
> Looks like a great light, huh ?


 
I've got a Lumapower Avenger (the tall, thin, handsome light in the second to last picture linked above ). I really like the clip on the Avenger, and the incendio one looks to be a similar design. Doesn't scratch, gives a secure clip to pockets and similar, and is comfortable to reattach with one hand, which can be a real problem with too tight clips.
As on the Avenger, they seem to have gone for balanced rather than cell-punishing output levels. I agree that their common sense in level choices is commendable.


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 3, 2008)

RdlyLite said:


> For those that want pictures NOW. lol.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2143407#post2143407
> 
> Pay special attention to the photo second from the last and forth from the last! He is teasing us!



i know what you mean


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe LP could make the Avenger clicky tailcap more like this light. I found too many times where the light would come on because the button is exposed and easy to press when clipped in my front pocket.


----------



## LEDdicted (Apr 3, 2008)

First of all, thanks for the review Phaserburn, much appreaciated!

I am anxiously awaiting more feedback on this light! It sounds like my perfect EDC! Runtime sounds great, although I would sacrifice some runtime on high for a few more lumens, but medium and low sound perfect for my needs. I just might have to break-down and buy one (and deal with my wife later :devil:, apparently I already own enough lights -- how does she figure that??)


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for the review 

this one isn't for me, unfortunately  LP got so many thing right that nobody else has, but type 2 anodizing? No turbo? Many don't care, but I personally would love a turbo mode, preferably acessed by loosening the head, so you get 1 set turbo mode and a second choice of 3 w/ memory. But even if I had to scroll through it I'd still prefer one. But definitely not at the loss of the current high :twothumbs 

Actually, since I'm thinking about it - I'd really love to see a light with only a high mode (tight bezel) and low mode (slightly loosened bezel). And for high you can select + have memorized output similar to either Olight's turbo or IncenDio's high. And for low you select 2, 20, or 50 lumens, memorized too. And it remembers which of the two modes you're on. Back to the beginning - I mean REALLY love. It could be plastic and $60 and I'd still buy it, although that would take aways its title as the ultimate light. 

And the annodizing will be fine, i know, but it is kind of annoying how my Maglites always get scraped up...

So, LP, I find it amazing that you were able to incorporate almost all of the best aspect of competitors, as well as some great new advances (size + switch), into this light :twothumbs But I'll wait for these two things to be fixed.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow this is a nice looking light. I really like the forward click, 3-stage without the SOS and Strobe features that truly did "annoy" me everytime I had to cycle through them. I think it has been said, but can somebody reiterate how to cycle through the modes? I'm in! The paypal button will have to wait a few days though.


----------



## Pokerstud (Apr 3, 2008)

High-Medium-Low. Cycle through with half presses on the tailcap, then fully depress when you reach the level of light you want, couldn't be more simple.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 4, 2008)

My light DOES have an SOS mode.

Try this:

1. Press the switch repeatedly until it reaches the lowest output mode and hold

2. Wait until the very short flicker -- this should indicate the memory has been set.

3. Immediately release the button and press again -- it should go into HIGH mode, then immediately start flashing -- S S S O O O S S S

Sometimes I have to press a few more times before it kicks in.


----------



## gunga (Apr 4, 2008)

I think people get the point that of you mess around with different button combinations you can get a weird mode. 

I'm not sure how often this will come up in normal use and I'm not sure it's necessary to state this in 3-4 separate threads. But I guess, who am I to say?

:devil:


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 4, 2008)

gunga said:


> I think people get the point that of you mess around with different button combinations you can get a weird mode.
> 
> I'm not sure how often this will come up in normal use and I'm not sure it's necessary to state this in 3-4 separate threads. But I guess, who am I to say?
> 
> :devil:



It happened the very first time I turned on the light -- I thought I had a defective light, or a bad battery or something. I replaced the battery and it didn't happen again..... until I was showing my wife the light... then it kicked in again. The first time I thought it was just flickering. The second time I saw it I noticed the pattern...

As far as multiple threads -- there are multiple reviews on this light going already. Should we ask those folks to combine their threads too?


----------



## gunga (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah we should...

:naughty:

No, I know. Just seems to be overdoing it a bit, but hey, that's just me.

Surprised it has come up in incidental use, the way you describe it seems to be something unlikely to happen, but I guess I stand corrected.

I know that weird modes sometimes occured due to flickering contacts in the Nitecore forward clickies, I wonder if this is the same effect. Odd that it only happens in high mode tho.

Does it ever happen in other modes? Do you think it's because of the clicky or an actual bug in the software? Maybe a battery warning?


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 4, 2008)

gunga said:


> Yeah we should...
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> ...



I spent nearly an hour trying to figure out exactly how to reproduce it. Sometimes the steps above work, sometimes not -- but sometimes I get to the SOS mode following different steps. It's rather weird! I'm a software test manager by trade, so figuring this stuff out is my business. It seems to me it's similar to the JetBeam chips where there is a "hidden mode" that went undocumented, or wasn't disabled.

The key reason I posted in multiple locations is because one of the two huge graphics used to promote this light say "no strobe or SOS to annoy you" and well, that's not entirely true :huh:


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 4, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> I spent nearly an hour trying to figure out exactly how to reproduce it. Sometimes the steps above work, sometimes not -- but sometimes I get to the SOS mode following different steps. It's rather weird!


I've had a similar experience with the NiteCore DI - a couple of times I've gotten the "slow strobe mode" to appear, but I still can't figure out how to reproduce it (and none of the posted suggestions here at CPF have worked for me). One of those weird things that seem to depend on a pre-conditioning sequence of events.

FYI, Ricky at LP has offered to send me an IncenDio to review, so I'll be happy to post my experiences with it (with comparison runtimes, of course).  Ricky said it will be a few more days until it goes out, and I've noticed it has been taking longer for packages to reach me from HK/China lately, so it will probably be a good two weeks or so before I get it and can put a preliminary review up.

Thanks again Phaserburn for your detailed comments on the light - looking forward to comparing notes!


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 4, 2008)

greenstuffs said:


> looks pretty nice hopefully they come up with a better name.


 
Just call it the HARRY POTTER light! I'm not up on my Harry Potter trivia but my kids tell me "INCENDIO" is what he would shout if he wanted FIRE!

:nana:


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 4, 2008)

Incendio should have been the name for the Mag623 firestarter :laughing:


----------



## LightBeing (Apr 4, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> My light DOES have an SOS mode.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...



I followed these directions carefully. I'm usually coordinated well enough to find these hidden modes but after a number of tries no Easter egg. I'll try some more but I'm thinking that maybe you have one that is different or we haven't pinned down the exact sequence. Thanks for mentioning this. This is a really nice little light.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 4, 2008)

LightBeing said:


> I followed these directions carefully. I'm usually coordinated well enough to find these hidden modes but after a number of tries no Easter egg. I'll try some more but I'm thinking that maybe you have one that is different or we haven't pinned down the exact sequence. Thanks for mentioning this. This is a really nice little light.



I did some more testing. It looks like I can only get SOS mode to kick in with a RCR123. Both a freshly charged Tenergy 3.0v and an AW 3.7v will trigger the mode.

Just press and hold the switch about every 0.5 to 0.75 seconds. See if you can get it to kick in.

I did this sequence just now with AW 3.7v:

1. cycle to lowest output mode and hold until memory kicks in
2. release, then press again medium), then again (high) ==> SOS mode kicks in


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 5, 2008)

Really, no one else has found the SOS mode yet?


----------



## tpchan (Apr 5, 2008)

No one else with the SOS mode? Perhaps something might be defective with just your light? Tried your steps yet again, and still nothing. Its not going to happen here in normal usage anyways as I really don't forsee myself ever half pressing the forward clickie repeatedly. I mean at most 5 half-presses even if I missed the mode I wanted, twice.

Also no word on the "SOS" mode from MattK or Ricky, so I'm not going to worry about it. In normal use I think its safe to say there is no SOS mode for the IncenDio.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 5, 2008)

tpchan said:


> No one else with the SOS mode? Perhaps something might be defective with just your light? Tried your steps yet again, and still nothing. Its not going to happen here in normal usage anyways as I really don't forsee myself ever half pressing the forward clickie repeatedly. I mean at most 5 half-presses even if I missed the mode I wanted, twice.
> 
> Also no word on the "SOS" mode from MattK or Ricky, so I'm not going to worry about it. In normal use I think its safe to say there is no SOS mode for the IncenDio.



Did you use a RCR123 3.7v? I bump into it just changing modes, which is why it is annoying. With a Lithium CR123, I don't run into this, but then I sacrifice maximum output :duh2:

With a RCR123 3.7v I can get into the mode in THREE CLICKS. On, Change mode, Change mode BAM SOS mode.

EDIT: I can reproduce the 3 click repeatedly. I guess I need to make a QT movie to prove to you I'm not insane 

Do this:

1. remove battery (important to reset I think)
2. install 3.7v battery
3. Press tailcap three times, and on the third press hold it.


----------



## tpchan (Apr 5, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> Did you use a RCR123 3.7v? I bump into it just changing modes, which is why it is annoying. With a Lithium CR123, I don't run into this, but then I sacrifice maximum output :duh2:
> 
> With a RCR123 3.7v I can get into the mode in THREE CLICKS. On, Change mode, Change mode BAM SOS mode.
> 
> ...



Yup, I've been using the gray UltraFire 16340 Li-Ion rechargeable since day 1.

Took apart the light, put in a fresh UltraFire RCR123, pressed tailcap 3 times and held it on the third press. Still nothing but normal on/off modes. Also tried 3 clicks and then holding it on the 3rd click, still nothing out of the ordinary. Just in case we're mixing mode change half-presses with full clicks in our posting confusion....

I'm not doubting that your light has some kind of strange mode, but isn't it more likely that since you're the only one (so far) with this problem that something is wrong with your light, rather than a hidden mode that no one else can access? Which explanation sounds simpler?


----------



## tpchan (Apr 5, 2008)

BTW, I'm not sure how you go about changing modes while the light is ON. To me the light is only ON, when the switch has been fully clicked/depressed. 

I can only get the IncenDio to change modes with half-presses to cycle through the 3 output levels and then a fully depressed "click" to 
lock the light in the "ON" mode.

Once the light is in "ON" mode then I have to fully click the switch back to "OFF" mode if I want to cycle through the mode changes again with half-presses. This is followed by another full click to lock the light in "ON" mode.

Just to clarify what is meant in this string of posts about clicks vs half-presses and ON/OFF modes.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 5, 2008)

tpchan said:


> BTW, I'm not sure how you go about changing modes while the light is ON. To me the light is only ON, when the switch has been fully clicked/depressed.
> 
> I can only get the IncenDio to change modes with half-presses to cycle through the 3 output levels and then a fully depressed "click" to
> lock the light in the "ON" mode.
> ...



The light is ON when there is light. The switch is LOCKED ON when you press and click it. That's the desire for the forward clicky, so you can have momentary light (momentary to me might be 10-30 seconds) and we don't desire to fully click the switch.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 5, 2008)

Not doubting you Dobbler but is it fairly precise in being S-O-S - that is 3 short - 3 long - 3 short and then repeats? It seems you may have one of a kind if it is. I've tried also with a RCR123 although not freshly charged and didn't remove and reset yet.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 5, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Not doubting you Dobbler but is it fairly precise in being S-O-S - that is 3 short - 3 long - 3 short and then repeats? It seems you may have one of a kind if it is. I've tried also with a RCR123 although not freshly charged and didn't remove and reset yet.



Yep. I'm posting a QT movie here in just a few minutes. I'm converting it to something semi web friendly. I guess I could put it on YouTube eventually.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's at 1 minute clip. Notice how it takes just three clicks to get the SOS mode to kick in. At that point I click through to lock the switch. I let it run through an entire sequence, then turn it off. IT REMEMBERS SOS MODE. When I turn it on, I'm immediately in SOS mode.

http://robetzel.com/posts/cpf/SOS-IncenDio.MOV


----------



## RdlyLite (Apr 5, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> Here's at 1 minute clip. Notice how it takes just three clicks to get the SOS mode to kick in. At that point I click through to lock the switch. Then I turn off the light. IT REMEMBERS SOS MODE. I let it run through an entire sequence, then turn it off. When I turn it on, I'm immediately in SOS mode.
> 
> http://robetzel.com/posts/cpf/SOS-IncenDio.MOV


 

Lemme ask you something, Dobbler... Do you like or dislike your 'hidden' mode? If not, I am assuming you can send it back for a replacement. I was told via pm by lumapower that indendio does NOT have strobe or sos and if it did, to return it.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 5, 2008)

RdlyLite said:


> Lemme ask you something, Dobbler... Do you like or dislike your 'hidden' mode? If not, I am assuming you can send it back for a replacement. I was told via pm by lumapower that indendio does NOT have strobe or sos and if it did, to return it.



It only seems to do this with RCR123 batteries. So if you want maximum brightness from a 3.7v battery, this is troubling :shrug:


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2008)

IMO it's absurd to think that this 'easter egg' or whatever you've found is troubling. 

I haven't tried to replicate this yet so I don't even know if it's part of the code or just a malfunction of your light but as you pointed out elsewhere you're a software engineer and you tried various manipulations to try to find something like this. The fact that other people have tried, and failed, to replicate this means that it's meaningless in any real world sense.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 6, 2008)

MattK said:


> IMO it's absurd to think that this 'easter egg' or whatever you've found is troubling.



As an engineer I am always troubled by something that does something it wasn't designed to do. 

Umm, unless its an ATM that spits out money at me


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 6, 2008)

MattK said:


> IMO it's absurd to think that this 'easter egg' or whatever you've found is troubling.
> 
> I haven't tried to replicate this yet so I don't even know if it's part of the code or just a malfunction of your light but as you pointed out elsewhere you're a software engineer and you tried various manipulations to try to find something like this. The fact that other people have tried, and failed, to replicate this means that it's meaningless in any real world sense.



Wow -- I guess I'm not buying anything else from you  I GUESS I WAS *ABSURD *TO BUY ANOTHER LIGHT FROM YOU.

Lights just don't program themselves. Just like software doesn't program itself. One of the big selling points of this light was no SOS mode. It's prominent in the sales literature. So not being able to use an RCR123A 3.7v without having to deal with this mode IS TROUBLING. HAVE YOU WATCHED THE VIDEO? I AM NOT USING THE LIGHT IN ANY ABNORMAL FASHION.

And by the way BRAINIAC -- this mode came on THE VERY FIRST TIME I TURNED ON THE DAMN LIGHT. SO I DIDN'T GO LOOKING FOR IT. It came looking for me. When it kicked in the second time I tried to figure out what the cause or sequence was. Different batteries, different sequences. Etc. I own more than a dozen LP lights and am a big fan of their products (the Avenger flaws aside) so I'm not out to get anyone.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 6, 2008)

And ==> I never called it an easter egg <== I called it an SOS mode, because it's a mode, and it's freeking S-S-S-OOO-OOO-OOO-S-S-S


----------



## BirdofPrey (Apr 6, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> Wow -- I guess I'm not buying anything else from you  I GUESS I WAS *ABSURD *TO BUY ANOTHER LIGHT FROM YOU.



Dude! Listen to yourself. You sound like a little kid.

He said its rediculous to go on and on and on about it. NOONE else can replicate the issue. If you are unhappy with it, send it back and get a new one. Battery Junction has great customer service and will do so I'm sure.

You just sound horribly repetitive going on and on about it in the threads involving this light.

What he said was its absurd to consider this an issue when you are the ONLY ONE to have this "problem". Send it back and be done with it or keep it and enjoy having a one-off and shut up about it already.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 6, 2008)

Dupe


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 6, 2008)

BirdofPrey said:


> Dude! Listen to yourself. You sound like a little kid.
> 
> He said its rediculous to go on and on and on about it. NOONE else can replicate the issue. If you are unhappy with it, send it back and get a new one. Battery Junction has great customer service and will do so I'm sure.
> 
> ...




LOL. Good point. Maybe they sold me a prototype instead of a production light. THAT wouldn't be at all TROUBLING. 

Notice Matt himself admits to not even trying to reproduce the observed behavior but he is quick to call a repeated customer (many orders) "absurd". Great customer service! Let's see him send a new light and a call tag for my one-off. In the past I've had to foot the bill for return shipping...


----------



## BirdofPrey (Apr 6, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> he is quick to call a repeated customer (many orders) "absurd".



You sound like the many inmates I baby-sit. He didn't call you absurd. He said it was absurd to consider it a problem. 

I'm going to go ahead and ASSume that you won't understand the difference.

Fact is, its a great light according to all that use it. Fact is, you go on repeating yourself in the threads involving this light as if noone read what you posted the first 10 times.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 6, 2008)

ooookay. I'm going to re-hijack my own thread here. Take it outside, boys, or to the Underground. All points have been made, and all points have been understood. Right?

How 'bout those Yankees, eh?


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 6, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> ooookay. I'm going to re-hijack my own thread here. Take it outside, boys, or to the Underground. All points have been made, and all points have been understood. Right?
> 
> How 'bout those Yankees, eh?



Hey, sorry for horking up your thread. Seriously. Just got ticked when my dealer called my opinion absurd -- didn't offer to replace the light -- even though this light is not very usable with an RCR123A if the damn SOS mode kicks in unexpectedly.

I really like this light -- I've been carrying it for two days now with a primary CR123A. The recessed switch is the best feature. That's the problem with the Avenger -- it will turn on in a pocket even when just clipped if you bump it. The IncenDio is hard to beat for size/output/runtime WITH a tactical switch. The anodizing isn't perfect, but it's good enough. I didn't buy it to put it on display.


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2008)

Dave - Truly sorry this will be my last post in your thread on the topic. 


Dobbler,

I'm sorry if you have taken offense at how I phrased my reply but I was frustrated by your multiple posts in multiple threads that IMO were turning what could simply be a flaw in a single flashlight into a 'troubling,' in your words, issue. Many people have been working for months to bring this project to fruition and these type of posts can be needlessly harmful to those efforts.

I did not call you absurd or mean to suggest it but I felt that you were blowing this out of proportion. In your own words, _"I spent nearly an hour trying to figure out exactly how to reproduce it. Sometimes the steps above work, sometimes not -- but sometimes I get to the SOS mode following different steps. It's rather weird! I'm a software test manager by trade, so figuring this stuff out is my business."_ I take no issue with your finding it or posting about it, what I did object to was the tone and repetition in every relevant thread.

I am also sorry if I did not first state that we would be happy to replace the light or accept a return; I assumed that the willingness was a given. I want our customers to be satisfied with their purchases - that's why I'm here replying at almost 10PM on a Sunday night. 

As I stated earlier I have not yet tried to replicate the issue but this is simply because I've not yet had a chance to do so; it's the weekend and I'm at home with my family. I need multiple cells and lights on hand to do any sort of conclusive testing. Rest assured that we will be testing this coming week.

If you'd like to discuss this or any other issue feel free to PM or email me.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 6, 2008)

Taking this to e-mail.


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a question and since this was the first review thread, I'll post here. I'd like for anyone who has this light to chime in, though.

I'm wondering, does the SS trim around the clickie make it hard to fully depress? I wouldn't say I have big thumbs, but there have been times that AA-size clickies are a bit of a challenge for me to press all the way. Anyone have problems with this light in that respect?


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 7, 2008)

greenstuffs said:


> looks pretty nice hopefully they come up with a better name.


 
Considering the heat this light seems to be generating in a couple of threads, the name seems quite appropriate, now.


----------



## Pokerstud (Apr 7, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> I have a question and since this was the first review thread, I'll post here. I'd like for anyone who has this light to chime in, though.
> 
> I'm wondering, does the SS trim around the clickie make it hard to fully depress? I wouldn't say I have big thumbs, but there have been times that AA-size clickies are a bit of a challenge for me to press all the way. Anyone have problems with this light in that respect?





No problems at all.


----------



## Dobbler (Apr 7, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> I have a question and since this was the first review thread, I'll post here. I'd like for anyone who has this light to chime in, though.
> 
> I'm wondering, does the SS trim around the clickie make it hard to fully depress? I wouldn't say I have big thumbs, but there have been times that AA-size clickies are a bit of a challenge for me to press all the way. Anyone have problems with this light in that respect?



AA-size clickies say like the Fenix L1D? If that recessed button is a challenge for you, then the IncenDio button will be too. I have no problems with either, but the recessed nature of the IncenDio button is a tighter fit than the one on an L1D. I doubt you would have a problem pressing the button to get the light on, but pressing it _all the way in_ to lock the light on might be for you.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 9, 2008)

How do you remove the SS trim ring - if you need to repair or replace either the switch or the glowing switch cover ?

Does it have to go IN .... to authorized repair center .... as in "non-user-serviceable" ?


----------



## gunga (Apr 10, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> as in "non-user-serviceable" ?


 

Yes, non-user serviceable...


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 10, 2008)

Well DANG - that's not too good

we like to be able to .... Tweak-em


----------



## MattK (Apr 10, 2008)

It would have made the light about 1/4" longer to make a removable switch, etc.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi MattK ,

When I order my IncenDio from you in the next few hours ........

Do you also have in stock - the UPgrade , forward/momentary clicky for the original MRV I got from you right after they came out ?

Or is that only avail. thru LumPower direct order ?


----------



## MattK (Apr 10, 2008)

Yup - we've got em right here: http://batteryjunction.com/lumapower-forwardtactical-m1t-mrv.html


----------



## Lightmax (Apr 10, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> Wow -- I guess I'm not buying anything else from you  I GUESS I WAS *ABSURD *TO BUY ANOTHER LIGHT FROM YOU.
> (edit)
> And by the way BRAINIAC -- this mode came on THE VERY FIRST TIME I TURNED ON THE DAMN LIGHT. SO I DIDN'T GO LOOKING FOR IT. It came looking for me.


 
You know, if you have a problem light, return it and get another one. Every man made product has issues on occasion, no matter how tight the statistical sampling, or how many pages of 9001 documentation you have.

I would also suggest PM on these issues.

Lightmax


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 11, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> Taking this to e-mail.



Dobbler got the message and took to e-mailing.

So everyone PLEase stop Flaming-Baiting and Trolling about the S.O.S. issue.

Enough is enough already 
.


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 19, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> I have a question and since this was the first review thread, I'll post here. I'd like for anyone who has this light to chime in, though.
> 
> I'm wondering, does the SS trim around the clickie make it hard to fully depress? I wouldn't say I have big thumbs, but there have been times that AA-size clickies are a bit of a challenge for me to press all the way. Anyone have problems with this light in that respect?



Went ahead and got one, and I can report that the trim ring gives me no trouble at all. The travel on the clickie is a bit deep, but it's plenty easy to click for those with medium to extra-medium sized thumbs.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 21, 2008)

Dobbler said:


> Maybe LP could make the Avenger clicky tailcap more like this light. I found too many times where the light would come on because the button is exposed and easy to press when clipped in my front pocket.


 
i think the clicky would be too hard to press if it wasnt protruding at that size


----------



## Thujone (Apr 21, 2008)

I am surprised that people are having trouble with the clicky due to thumb size.. I have largish hands (I can palm a basketball) and I have never had even the slightest issue. But since reading people say things about it I had my father (who has the same size hands but much larger diameter thumb from abusing his hands in the construction business) to give it a shot, and he could not see where anyone would have an issue either.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 21, 2008)

Well Thujone ,

Are ya'll using the tip of your thumb OR the flat of your thumb ?

It really does have to be pressed quite far down into the body to get a click ..... would you not agree ??

And bye-the-way , try giving it to a female or someone with long fingernails. I'll bet they will have a problem with clicking it on .(Back to the nail salon.....new paint job)

My wife has 1/2 inch nails - does not want the IncinDio as EDC even tho the size is nice for the purse.

You may not have trouble with it , but I think some do.

.


----------



## MattK (Apr 21, 2008)

tip of my thumb - it's not a tactical light. My wife always recommends twisties like the F1 for the ladies.


----------



## Thujone (Apr 21, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> Well Thujone ,
> 
> Are ya'll using the tip of your thumb OR the flat of your thumb ?
> 
> ...



I would say I use the ball of my thumb if you will. No nail touched the light but is rested near the edge of the light. The flat of my thumb will not lock it on. I don't know that a shorter throw would not introduce more problems than it would solve. As far as incidental lockons and a fine line between momentary and locked on that would be easy to overshoot when trying to signal. For females I will get back to you after I get a chance to let my wife play with it. She has nails but using the ball of her thumb should yield in the same result without hitting her nail.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't feel comfortable using my thumb because the switch (or my switch) needs to be pressed rather far down.

I prefer to use the tip of my index finger.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 22, 2008)

To me, I think Lumapower got the clickie right; prior to the IncenDio, it never occurred to me to have it protrude for clicking on and then be inside for tailstanding. I think that is how more lights should be.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Apr 28, 2008)

Just got my order in today from B.J. Included within that order was an LM31 and an Incendio. Hard to tell because its bright and early with plenty of sun but from what I can tell, I'm gonna like it.


----------



## wbp (Apr 29, 2008)

When I first got my Incendio, I compared it the Olight T10 se I have and I was not that impressed. But you know, the more I carry this thing around, the more it grows on me. You do have to remember to not hit the switch briefly or it will change modes, I agree that's a bit of a bother. And yes, it's got less output than the T10. But still, it's smaller and I like the GITD bits.
The Incendio manages to find its way into my pocket and the T10 languishes in the drawer...


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 29, 2008)

Size matters, dude.

:laughing:


----------



## jylong_away (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi!

I just got my IncenDio here in Australia from one of our local dealers. Really like it!

While mine doesn't have an SOS, or change modes, etc, I have noticed that when using AW protected 750mAH RCR123s, there's a small 'ramp up' or flicker from a lower level to whatever mode it goes to. This is separate from the 'flicker' that you can get after 2 seconds when the light 'locks in' the mode to memory

Has anyone else experienced this, and is it normal factory spec? It doesn't seem to happen with CR123s.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Well-Lit (May 2, 2008)

Well, I just found out that mine has SOS.....Here's how I got there. Had my light about two weeks now and really like it. Late last night, I had to make a bathroom pitstop and as usual, I put the light on low and placed it on the counter to ceiling bounce. This time however, I set it down rather hard and the light blinked off and came back on in high and then started the SOS sequence.

I shut the light off, turned it back on, (it came back on in high btw), put it back on low, rapped the tail cap on the counter and sure enough, I got SOS again. I tried to duplicate this sequence on High and Medium, but with no success. I then was able to duplicate the sequence by holding the light in one hand and rapping the tail cap with the palm of my other hand. It may take several raps to get it to work.

It does not seem to affect the normal operations of the UI system, as all seems to work just fine. After duplicating the SOS sequence at least 25 times now, I am confident enough that I can have SOS any time I may need it. It has never come on on it's own.

I'm keeping the light as it does not affect my day to day usage and I see it as a bonus rather than a defect.

If any owners can duplicate this, please advise, I'm curious if mine is the only one.

Best Regards:
Bob


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 2, 2008)

:shakehead Here we go again on another wild ride 

It's called the " Dobbler effect " .............

A "Dobbler" made some IncenDio comments which incited the crowd to riot.
We felt the tremors and shock waves in post *#35* of *this* thread.
The epicenter started in a different thread .... and radiated from there.

It was a 7.9 magnitude quake on the "gunga-Dobbler" seismic scale.

It caused a tsugunga wave reportedly 16.7 feet high in the bay.

Many onlookers were mangled and tortured in the aftermath !


Did you read this thread ... or just jump in before testing the water ?
.


----------



## Well-Lit (May 2, 2008)

Actually, I've read all the threads on the IncenDio, from the start. Believe me, I really did not want to get the tremors started all over again. I was very content with mine, just the way is was, still am. But this really happened with mine, just curious about others.

Best Regards:
Bob


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 2, 2008)

Well ... I'm sure Dobbler will agree with ya

My IncenDio however , cannot be persuaded to act that way.

You two , have rare ones ............. be proud.

.


----------



## geek4christ (May 2, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> My IncenDio however , cannot be persuaded to act that way.



Mine won't do it either :thumbsup:

It makes me nervous to slam my fist on something that I have come to like so much...but yeah...mine doesn't do it.


----------



## RdlyLite (May 2, 2008)

Lol. You guys do some 'un-natural' things with your lights.


----------



## Lite_me (May 2, 2008)

I got mine to do it the first try. Then it took me dozens of tries to make it do it again. So I've only got it to do it twice now. It started to bother me banging my precious IncenDio on the coffee table.  Most times, when it did do something, it would just jump to high from the low setting when I tapped it. I could never get it to go into SOS by blipping the switch after low mode like Dobbler says. 

Now, since we've (somewhat) found the SOS, someone find strobe! I'd much rather have that!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 2, 2008)

..
... How do you spell "strobe" with dots and dashes ??

I don't know morse code


I flunked out of "boy scouts"


:mecry:


----------



## Lite_me (May 3, 2008)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ..
> ... How do you spell "strobe" with dots and dashes ??
> 
> :mecry:



(...) (_) (._.) (_ _ _) (_ ...) (.) :nana:


----------



## bexamous (May 3, 2008)

Yeah I just got mine to do SOS a few times. First time I wasn't even trying, I was just putting in a new battery and while screwing it together it started flashing SOS. Then I read how others got SOS to try and I put it in low and tapped the end and after a few tries is doing SOS again. After that I got it to happen again kinda fast but now I can't anymore... well mainly I lost interest haha.

Kinda neat when doing SOS it doesn't turn off it just gets super dimm, if you look at the led its still on. Don't look for too long cause it'll flash in your face .


----------



## Kilovolt (May 3, 2008)

No matter how many times I try mine does not do that.... :mecry:


----------



## rolling (May 3, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/108717563/Incendio_SOS.rar


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Lite_me ,

Mine certainly is not flashing that pattern 


I'll stick with 911 on cell phone for SOS needs.

:devil:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 3, 2008)

Well-Lit said:


> Well, I just found out that mine has SOS.....Here's how I got there. Had my light about two weeks now and really like it. Late last night, I had to make a bathroom pitstop and as usual, I put the light on low and placed it on the counter to ceiling bounce. This time however, I set it down rather hard and the light blinked off and came back on in high and then started the SOS sequence.
> 
> I shut the light off, turned it back on, (it came back on in high btw), put it back on low, rapped the tail cap on the counter and sure enough, I got SOS again. I tried to duplicate this sequence on High and Medium, but with no success. I then was able to duplicate the sequence by holding the light in one hand and rapping the tail cap with the palm of my other hand. It may take several raps to get it to work.


Well, I've just gotten mine to do it as well! 

Dobbler's method never worked for me, and it took me a lot of tries with this method to find the SOS mode. Most of the time, nothing happened or I simply got bumped into Hi mode (the next stage). Finally, after many, many smacking attempts, the light suddenly instead flickered off and then started a definite SOS mode. When I turned it off and back on, I was still in low mode.

I've tried to reproduce it again, but so far no luck (and my hand is getting sore from smacking!). Clearly, this is very rare event on mine. I'm guessing there's just a lot variability in how susceptible these lights are to entering the hidden SOS mode.


----------



## rolling (May 3, 2008)

Looks like someone didnt clean there asm code... bevor sending it to the manufacturer.


----------



## TDKKP (May 5, 2008)

I will sue all of you: both of my palms sore like hell after half hour trying to activate the SOS but nothing happened.


----------



## Lite_me (May 5, 2008)

Use your mouse pad. :nana: And don't you dare tell me you use a trackball. :sick2:


----------



## TDKKP (May 5, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> Use your mouse pad. :nana: And don't you dare tell me you use a trackball. :sick2:


 

"Mouse pad": what is it? I just use a piece of paper under my mouse to avoid scractching my talbe. I couldn't afford to buy a "mouse pad" because all the money I've made I'm spending on lights. I'm looking for a second job, may be a third later, right now so I can have a little more extra money for this cheap hobby.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 6, 2008)

thanks for the review, just put in an order for one


----------



## RdlyLite (May 6, 2008)

Sore palms? Spending valuable time 'looking' for stuff? 

Nope, not me. I will just continue to enjoy this little light.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 12, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> thanks for the review, just put in an order for one


 

received it today, and its going right back. didnt really like it, the clickie and UI were terrible IMO. just not for me...


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 18, 2008)

Just received mine and I'm not sure I'm all that snapped over it. I like the forward clickie and that it is only a low-medium-high UI but there are a couple of things I don't like.

The UI double flashes ever time I switch levels. It appears to briefly go into low just before going into what ever mode it should be. i.e. low/high; low/medium; low/low It also blinks about a second after you latch the light on though I think I read somewhere that that is supposed to indicate that it has memorised the level setting. It still kind of bothers me.

Also the output is less than I expected. My Fenix L1D and P1Dce plus my Jetbeam mkII on a Li-ion are all brighter than this light on a R123.

Anyone else getting the double flashes? I had high hopes for this light but so far I'm not too excited about it. I'll carry it a while and see if it gets better.

-LT


----------



## selfbuilt (May 18, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> The UI double flashes ever time I switch levels. It appears to briefly go into low just before going into what ever mode it should be. i.e. low/high; low/medium; low/low It also blinks about a second after you latch the light on though I think I read somewhere that that is supposed to indicate that it has memorised the level setting. It still kind of bothers me.


No double-flashes on mine. The light does indeed briefly go into low first before settling at its higher level. And the there is a brief single flash on the low and medium levels to let you know its saved. But no signs of a double-flash on mine.



> Also the output is less than I expected. My Fenix L1D and P1Dce plus my Jetbeam mkII on a Li-ion are all brighter than this light on a R123.


This is true - as I showed in my comparison review, the Incendio is only about as bright as a P2D on Hi, not Turbo. But it does go lower than the P2D, and retains full regulated output on RCR.


----------



## geek4christ (May 18, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Anyone else getting the double flashes? I had high hopes for this light but so far I'm not too excited about it. I'll carry it a while and see if it gets better.
> 
> -LT




I think I see what you are describing as a double flash. Mine flashes high instead of low, though.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 18, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> No double-flashes on mine. The light does indeed briefly go into low first before settling at its higher level. And the there is a brief single flash on the low and medium levels to let you know its saved. But no signs of a double-flash on mine.



That low to high is the flash to which I'm referring. I guess it's more accurately a blink from one brightness to the actual setting.

-LT


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 18, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> I think I see what you are describing as a double flash. Mine flashes high instead of low, though.


..................................................................

Mine flashes a *burst* in MEDium first , while I'm lighting it repeatedly.

But I've noticed if you leave it sitting for 30 minutes - the *first* time you press the button(like normal use) - it comes on with-out a flash burst - but if ya keep turning it on & off , it starts the flash burst symptom again.

That's how mine works / I wonder is the larger ConneXion model gonna have this same annoyance ?? I hope not .:mecry:
.


----------



## Lite_me (May 19, 2008)

Mine seems to do whatever it wants.  Sometimes it flashes bright when setting the memory in low mode and sometimes it just flickers a bit. :thinking: 

Like most lights, the IncenDio has some shortcomings but I just can't help loving this thing. As someone coined it (sorry, don't remember who), it's a gentleman's light. Small, bright, looks good and versatile enough for most needs. Then there's good runtimes and a nice tint to boot and mine has a nice smooth ringless beam. Can't ask for much more in a pocket-able EDC.


----------

